# Make Free PC to Phone Calls Worldwide including India



## vinnythejinny (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi guys,

I found this service to make free calls anywhere in the world (i really meant anywhere) not restricted to any certain countries. However they allow only 10 minutes calls per day. Its not that bad when you get to call India for free 

However i am currently trying to find a workaround (not really a hack) to make calls for more than 10 minutes. Will keep you posted. 

I have reviewed their service on my blog (i am honestly disclosing its my blog) and didnt post this threat to generate traffic. So dont get me wrong. my itention is to honestly help you guys. 

you can read the review and workaround solution here: 
*voipguides.blogspot.com/2007/01/gizmocall-web-browser-based-free-call.html

If you do not wish to read the review and skip my blog. you may directly visit their website www.gizmocall.com

Just for your note. My blog is dedicated to VOIP FREE CALLS and you can find various other alternatives to make free calls to other countries. Some providers even offer unlimited calls. 

If possible, if you visit my blog, please let me know your feedback. 

cheers


----------



## aryayush (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks a lot for the link! It is awesome and it even works on a Mac. Lovely! I have repped you and even visited your blog. You deserve it.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 1, 2007)

hey nice link... nice blog


----------



## ajayashish (Feb 1, 2007)

lets try


----------



## Godmode (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I am happy that i helped you  I know the pain when you live abroad and want to catch up with ur family

I live in singapore and VOIP is one area of passion. So i started writing. Its just about 1 and half month, but my feeds subscribtions is 300+ now. My blog is now one of the fastest growing in VOIP space. Thanks to visitors like you.

I am trying to find a workaround for Gizmocall to work for more than 10+minutes. I will keep you posted. 

Read other articles to call USA, UK and other countries free and unlimited time 

Cheers
__________
oops..i almost forgot i had this login i created some years back..guys vinnythejinny=godmode..

Sorry lol.


----------



## max_demon (Feb 1, 2007)

can ne 1 make tutorial for me for calling free please 
it is not working 4 me


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 1, 2007)

cooooooooooooooooool man, repped you. I have a doubt, when we call to a phone which can display the caller ID, what will appear on the screen of that phone?


----------



## aryayush (Feb 1, 2007)

+401


----------



## vinnythejinny (Feb 1, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> can ne 1 make tutorial for me for calling free please
> it is not working 4 me



Friend,

check this link to see how to make it work.

*voipguides.blogspot.com/2007/01/gizmocall-web-browser-based-free-call.html


----------



## hard_rock (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanx buddy...for this WORKING LINK..


----------



## mayneu (Feb 1, 2007)

thanks for the beautiful link..... i didnt understand how to make it work.
i downloaded plugin also, but when i start installing it, it strucks. dont know what happens. it wont show up any window. why is that? anyone experienced this problem???
how to install this plug in please guide me...


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks for the link
How does it work??


----------



## vinnythejinny (Feb 1, 2007)

All those who have issues with it..please check my blog for info..

*voipguides.blogspot.com/2007/01/gizmocall-web-browser-based-free-call.html


----------



## mayneu (Feb 1, 2007)

vinnythejinny said:
			
		

> All those who have issues with it..please check my blog for info..
> 
> *voipguides.blogspot.com/2007/01/gizmocall-web-browser-based-free-call.html


vinny, tell us how to install plug in for firefox... thats the  only problem i am facing right now..... 
it doesnt work at all while trying to install that downloaded gizmocall.exe plug-in....

what could be the problem???


----------



## vinnythejinny (Feb 1, 2007)

Did you manage to download the plug-in?

If you are not able to download, basically it might block the EXE to download. In that case, just allow the download. When its done. Install the exe. You are done.

If you have done all that and still cant use. I suppose its something to do with your Flash. Do you have the latest Flash version? If not you better get it from Macromedia site.

Hope that helps. Let me know if u succeed


----------



## mayneu (Feb 1, 2007)

vinnythejinny said:
			
		

> Did you manage to download the plug-in?
> 
> If you are not able to download, basically it might block the EXE to download. In that case, just allow the download. When its done. Install the exe. You are done.
> 
> ...


hi vinny, i appreciate ur quick response.
i can download that plug-in, i can even click on the icon globecall.exe to initiate installation. when i click install, nothing appears....like window or tabs or pop-ups....
i have the latest flash player which is v9.0 right?
and also i am using vista... could that be a problem for not working of plug-in??? really need ur help...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 1, 2007)

Why does it shows Cost per minute?


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks for telling us........


----------



## aryayush (Feb 1, 2007)

mayneu said:
			
		

> and also i am using vista... could that be a problem for not working of plug-in??? really need ur help...


Yes, that IS the problem. You might have to wait a bit while those guys catch up with Microsoft.


----------



## mayneu (Feb 1, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Yes, that IS the problem. You might have to wait a bit while those guys catch up with Microsoft.


ok, i will wait for them to develop a software that works on vista. i hope they will make it before that offer closes...


----------



## ajayashish (Feb 1, 2007)

not working for me.


----------



## n2casey (Feb 1, 2007)

Thx for telling.

Why it is free? If it is free then what will they earn from it? R u sure that it is free for 10 mins?


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 2, 2007)

thanks man. works like charm with firefox.
__________
i have a question. i can make calls to Italy (Mobile) with VOIPCheap, but will i be charged for the calls (from my mobile account)?


----------



## vinnythejinny (Feb 2, 2007)

yeah its absolutely free, they wont deduct money from your Windows XP   lol..

The model these guys work on is a Pooling model, the money earned from people buying additional talktime will payoff for the FREE cost. Its a risky model unless you are sure to earn more money from paid calls. I have personally spoken to CEO of Allfreecalls and Jajah. They seem to be doing well with the model and hoping for a good revenue. 

My prediction for Jajah : they will be bought over by some big provider like Skype this year! 

@Vista user: I guess it doesnt support vista at the moment. I will get hold of those guys sometime tonight. Will call and chase them up on this issue. Thanks for reporting.


----------



## kalpik (Feb 2, 2007)

Works fine with vista here


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 2, 2007)

Yes its working fine for me too.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 2, 2007)

Oh cool! I don't know what the problem seems to be then. Try re-installing the plug-in, Flash player and disabling the firewall maybe.


----------



## max_demon (Feb 2, 2007)

i tried calling my phone but did'nt got the call


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 2, 2007)

it works & its gr8 but there is a lot of echo


----------



## aneesh kalra (Feb 2, 2007)

it is telling me to reinstall the plug-in again and again


----------



## aryayush (Feb 2, 2007)

Works absolutely perfectly here.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Feb 2, 2007)

WOW, this is Great Service  THAAAAAAAAAAAAANKS SO MUCH bro


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Feb 2, 2007)

Yeah it is absolutely amazing...works with vista here too!


----------



## mayneu (Feb 2, 2007)

kalpik said:
			
		

> Works fine with vista here


it works on vista???
what did u do for that? plug in is not at all showing any progress once i click on installer.... its not there in task manager also. but u cant alter the .exe file.... says busy, this file is being used by another programme, pls try again.....
why???
i have all the latest version softwares required for gizmocall..... what did u do pls tell me.


----------



## shashank_re (Feb 2, 2007)

but these VOIP services has a lag.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Feb 2, 2007)

shashank_re said:
			
		

> but these VOIP services has a lag.



Seems like... you cannot make all happy  No offence 

Works like a charm for me


----------



## hard_rock (Feb 2, 2007)

How to make calls to landline?
+91 Std_code landline_number
with no intermediate spaces... It dint worked 4 me?


----------



## navino87 (Feb 2, 2007)

Has any one found out the way to make unlimited call with this??? Is that really possible???


----------



## kalpik (Feb 3, 2007)

mayneu said:
			
		

> it works on vista???
> what did u do for that? plug in is not at all showing any progress once i click on installer.... its not there in task manager also. but u cant alter the .exe file.... says busy, this file is being used by another programme, pls try again.....
> why???
> i have all the latest version softwares required for gizmocall..... what did u do pls tell me.


The plugin does not show and progress bar, but after 5-10 seconds it says the plugin was installed sucessfully..


----------



## aryayush (Feb 3, 2007)

mayneu said:
			
		

> it works on vista???
> what did u do for that? plug in is not at all showing any progress once i click on installer.... its not there in task manager also. but u cant alter the .exe file.... says busy, this file is being used by another programme, pls try again.....
> why???
> i have all the latest version softwares required for gizmocall..... what did u do pls tell me.


If you are using Internet Explorer, try using Opera or Firefox.


----------



## vinnythejinny (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks guys for your reponse. I have received more than 100+emails from my feed subscribers about some issues with vista and other stuff they were apparently doing wrong while installing the plug-in.

I thought to help you guys further, i have put together a ultimate Installation and Usage guide for gizmocall.

check it here: *voipguides.blogspot.com/2007/02/how-to-call-with-gizmocall-installation.html

Hope it helps and clear some issues. 

Those guys with Vista, can you share how you did it. Unfortunately i cant use vista so cant help much on that.
__________
guys if you like this post. Please DIGG the story.

*digg.com/software/How_to_Call_with_Gizmocall_Installation_Usage_Guide

Of course you can stumble this story or share it or bookmark it. 

This will help other fellow users. Thanks in advance.


----------



## navino87 (Feb 3, 2007)

Wow this is lame compared to skype before they charged us now.

Basically this app requires that you:
1. Install the latest flash player
2. Install their application

Their applications add files on your comp here:
C:\Program Files\GizmoPlugin
and writes registry values to make this exe a service:
C:\Program Files\GizmoPlugin\GizmoPlugin.exe

Then... The service "Gizmo VoIP Service" starts everytime you boot your computer by setting:
Start = 2 (which is automatic) in the service regkey:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Gizmo Plugin

On that final note: The installer "GizmoPlugin.exe" and service executable "GizmoPlugin.exe" are encrypted.

Screw this.

Last words: The uninstaller leaves 2 files on your computer:
GizmoPlugin.exe
dnssd.dll
Under C:\Program Files\GizmoPlugin
And I didn't even check the Window or System Folders, so there is prolly junk there too.


I warn everyone with caution that this application functions similar to spyware/adware and I do not trust it at all.


----------



## sam9999 (Feb 3, 2007)

I called up a fren in US ....it worked really fine


----------



## aryayush (Feb 3, 2007)

navino87 said:
			
		

> Wow this is lame compared to skype before they charged us now.
> 
> Basically this app requires that you:
> 1. Install the latest flash player
> ...


Oh c'mon! Skype does not let you make free calls to regular landlines, so this is the only option.
As for spyware, if a software boasts cross-platform compatibility, you can generally assume that it is not spyware because unlike Windows, Mac OS X and Linux do not allow spyware onto the system.
Plus, so many of us have used this. It gets the job done quite effectively and seems safe so far. If you do not wish to use it, avoid doing so, but please stop scaring others away.


----------



## navino87 (Feb 3, 2007)

^^^ Thats fine man... I just said what i felt...


----------



## aryayush (Feb 3, 2007)

Yeah, OK. No problem.


----------



## vinnythejinny (Feb 3, 2007)

navino87 said:
			
		

> Wow this is lame compared to skype before they charged us now.
> 
> Basically this app requires that you:
> 1. Install the latest flash player
> ...


*
If you so concerned about spyware and malware, go uninstall the windows (perhaps the biggest spyware every produced) or maybe stop using google-they gather much more information you evey thought.lol.

Gizmocall is by SIPPhone which is one of the most respected European Telecom provider. I have interacted with them earlier during their launch of Gizmocall and they aint those bunch of guys who wants to spread malware. 
*
Hope this clears..

Life doesnt give you everything, so you have to live with Windows!


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Feb 3, 2007)

Any tricks to get 5 mins more....after they get over


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 3, 2007)

thanx man gud work..register for more 5 min..


----------



## santu_29 (Feb 3, 2007)

gizmocall didnt work for me.. very bad voice quality, i found a better option > voicebuster, no ad/spyware, more than 5mins, voice quality is too good. check it out here > *www.voipbuster.com/en/index.html
do reply if u use it


----------



## vinnythejinny (Feb 3, 2007)

Santu, 

Voipbuster, Voipcheap doesnt work for India. You can't call India for free. You can only try the initial trial call but that only once. 

check my review and hack for voipcheap to make free calls from india. However i heard they fixed my hack in the latest version. I am still using the older one and it works fine.

you can check my hack here: *voipguides.blogspot.com/2006/12/voipcheap-hack-for-india.html


----------



## santu_29 (Feb 4, 2007)

vinnythejinny said:
			
		

> Santu,
> 
> Voipbuster, Voipcheap doesnt work for India. You can't call India for free. You can only try the initial trial call but that only once.
> 
> check my review and hack for voipcheap to make free calls from india. However i heard they fixed my hack in the latest version. I am still using the older one and it works fine.



seems like you didnt see my location under my id, i am in delhi, so ill be calling to the us or other countries.. yes gizmo may work well there but it didnt work here for me, mainly because of bad sound quality. i called my bro in washington with the voicebuster and it was a good experiance  no hack was needed


----------



## utsavfrom2007 (Feb 4, 2007)

Not working 4 me. The page just loads and loads.


----------



## vinnythejinny (Feb 4, 2007)

santu_29 said:
			
		

> seems like you didnt see my location under my id, i am in delhi, so ill be calling to the us or other countries.. yes gizmo may work well there but it didnt work here for me, mainly because of bad sound quality. i called my bro in washington with the voicebuster and it was a good experiance  no hack was needed



Santu you are missing the whole point..we are talking about calling India. Not about calling USA. There are loads of these applications....I have covered almost all of them on my blog.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 4, 2007)

Exactly.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Feb 4, 2007)

well to get 10 more mins...install another version of windows on ur pc and install the plugin in that!
I have both Vista and XP installed so 20 mins for me!


----------



## aryayush (Feb 4, 2007)

WOW! You just gave me a great idea. I have a Mac and I can install many versions of Windows using Parallels Desktop. Cool! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Patnex (Feb 4, 2007)

Hello All! 
           I am not able to call BSNL landlines with GizmoCall.
           Any way out??
           Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Sarvesh (Feb 4, 2007)

Hey,

Is it LEGAL to use VOIP in INDIA. As I know a few months back some people in andheri were arrested for running a VOIP exchange in mumbai.

CHECK..... your ISP doesn't get banned. I am not shure...

Thanx

Sarvesh


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Feb 4, 2007)

Sarvesh said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> Is it LEGAL to use VOIP in INDIA. As I know a few months back some people in andheri were arrested for running a VOIP exchange in mumbai.
> 
> ...



VOIP is legal,  running Telephone EXCHANGE is illegal


----------



## uscell (Feb 4, 2007)

where is the download link for this  ? ?? ? ?


----------



## vinnythejinny (Feb 4, 2007)

uscell..no need to download.

just go their website, if you are confused you can read my Installation Guide: *voipguides.blogspot.com/2007/02/how-to-call-with-gizmocall-installation.html


----------



## Sarvesh (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks !! Buddy for the INFORMATION. I may also try.

Bye


----------



## Patnex (Feb 5, 2007)

Not Able To Call Bsnl Landlines From India


----------



## aryayush (Feb 5, 2007)

Maybe you are entering the number in the wrong format. This is the fomat:
+91 <city code> <phone number>

Keep in mind those spaces. Suppose you are calling a number in Kolkata, the format will be:
+91 33 26545634

I hope it is clear now.


----------



## vinnythejinny (Feb 5, 2007)

exactly, please use the proper format for international dialing, or else you wont be able to make a call.

I also have a great news coming up later in the day about another majoy VOIP provider. Its a tip-off and i will let you some insider details in advance. check my blog if you get time.


----------



## Chrono Cr@cker (Feb 5, 2007)

Simply fantastic, thanks for sharing with us this great find. It will be really useful!

~ CC

Edit: Damm I have installed the plugin and dialled the number, it says
"Your call cannot be connected and dialled."

Format: +091 044 XXXXXXXX


----------



## Patnex (Feb 5, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Maybe you are entering the number in the wrong format. This is the fomat:
> +91 <city code> <phone number>
> 
> Keep in mind those spaces. Suppose you are calling a number in Kolkata, the format will be:
> ...


 
Hello Aryaush!  

THANK YOU ! 

                    Your information solved my problem!

                    The problem was due to adding 0 in front of city code.I removed the zero;it worked!!
                    An additional info that I found by trail & error:no need to leave spaces between the numbers.


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Feb 5, 2007)

in mine, it says reinstall flash and still doesn't run.


----------



## Chrono Cr@cker (Feb 5, 2007)

Wow, thanks guys, now it works. I too added the 0 infront of city code. This site is amazing!


----------



## aryayush (Feb 5, 2007)

You are quite welcome, Patnex! 
I hadn't experimented with the spaces - _why fix something that ain't broken!_



			
				pritish_kul2 said:
			
		

> in mine, it says reinstall flash and still doesn't run.


Try using some other web browser. Note that various versions of the flash player are required for different browsers. You'll have to re-install it.


----------



## hard_rock (Feb 5, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Maybe you are entering the number in the wrong format. This is the fomat:
> +91 <city code> <phone number>
> 
> Keep in mind those spaces. Suppose you are calling a number in Kolkata, the format will be:
> ...


Thanx man for the solution


----------



## lalit_ngp (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanx buddy


----------



## aryayush (Feb 6, 2007)

Always ready to be of service. 

A word of thanks to Patnex and anyone else who repped me!


----------



## sauravktr (Feb 6, 2007)

Working 4 m But they cant hear my voice.
Anyway thanks


----------



## Chrono Cr@cker (Feb 6, 2007)

sauravktr said:
			
		

> Working 4 m But they cant hear my voice.
> Anyway thanks



You sure you have a microphone setup correctly?


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Feb 6, 2007)

but when i click call, then also it says waiting for plugin and doesn't call


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Feb 6, 2007)

yeah the headphone setup doesnt work with me too...when i connect the output device as headphone i can't hear their voice but when i connect my output line to speakers it works perfectly fine...
In vista its absolutely fine both ways


----------



## sabret00the (Feb 7, 2007)

nice link


----------



## prashantban (Feb 7, 2007)

Nice One Dude


----------



## vinnythejinny (Feb 7, 2007)

Just for your information guys, after the successful post about Gizmocall. I now found a hack/workaround to make gizmocall work for more than 10 mins.

Read the story here: 
*www.tubetorial.com/feedvertising/*voipguides.blogspot.com/2007/02/gizmocall-hack-to-make-20-minutes-calls.html


----------



## deeps5d (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks a lot for the link. Well I am not able to register on the gizmo call. Its giving me error message. Could u pls help me?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 18, 2007)

deeps5d said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot for the link. Well I am not able to register on the gizmo call. Its giving me error message. Could u pls help me?


I am also facing this problem.I think its over now.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 18, 2007)

No, it isn't. It is still working fine, buddy! 

Thanks a lot for the information about extending the call time vinnythejinny! You are awesome. I suppose they will fix this soon though.


----------



## vinnythejinny (Mar 9, 2007)

to give you a quick update the same company now offers worldwide FREE SMS, unlimited anytime. I got this news out much before their official release 

do read the full story here: *voipguides.blogspot.com/2007/03/gizmosms-free-sms-anywhere-in-world.html


----------



## freakitude (Mar 9, 2007)

Also theres gizmosms.com for free sms worldwode. Don't know if it works or not.


----------



## uchiha.sasuke (Mar 11, 2007)

thanx of the link....


----------



## varkey (Mar 12, 2007)

the sms site is not working. I tried reliance and airtel both didnt receive any messages..


----------



## shyamno (Mar 16, 2007)

in the above right hand site...it shows Cost per Minute...what's this...


----------



## Josan (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Josan (Mar 19, 2007)

But all these services need a verry fast net speed
__________
yaaa


----------



## DigitalImmigrant (Apr 21, 2007)

good , infact gr8 info


----------



## Maverick340 (Apr 23, 2007)

hey i downloaded gizmo and the ALL free calls doesent work for me. it still shows inactive. also Voipcheap didnt work for me .. i doubt if free VoIP works ..


----------



## xenkatesh (Apr 23, 2007)

knew it long back and tried calling my fellas but didnt work through properly..


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Apr 24, 2007)

Works for me


----------



## parag1985 (Apr 24, 2007)

call got connected properly but voice is breaking too much i have a broadband connection but still voice is breaking.. any solutions???

it is working for me also but gizmocall has very bad voice quality n when i tried voice buster voice quality was very gud any solutions for gizmocall???


----------



## aryayush (Apr 25, 2007)

Check to make sure you do not have anything else running in the background that is using your bandwidth. It works just fine on my pathetically slow 256 Kbps DataOne connection.



			
				Josan said:
			
		

> But all these services need a verry fast net speed


A 256 Kbps works just fine. (And please don't tell me that is "verry fast".)


----------



## harryneopotter (May 3, 2007)

i have 64 kbps connection .... and the call quality is not too bad ....... and its working perfectly fine in windows vista too.... thnx for link dude... its really great ....


----------



## vinnythejinny (May 28, 2007)

Guys, some of you have managed to get the free calls through gizmocall, some of you couldn't. VOIP Guide has again put together a great deal for all of you. This solution will let you call all over the world including India. Give it a shot and let me know how it went.

Read it all here: *voipguides.blogspot.com/2007/05/best-voip-solution-for-free-calls.html


----------



## amol48 (May 28, 2007)

Hey guys i am not able to make calls... I downloaded the plugin also installation was successful.. i have Flash player too.. Everything goes fine till i press CALL, but then it shows that call is connected but i don't get any call on my cell or LL..!!!!


----------



## vinnythejinny (May 28, 2007)

amol,

did u read my latest post? gizmocall is different. i am not referring to gizmocall in the latest post


----------

